# MADEIRA: Mosquitos "atacam" no Lazareto



## Gerofil (13 Out 2007 às 21:11)

Há mais de um mês que os mosquitos instalaram-se nesta zona da baixa funchalense e prometem ficar. Os lesados tentam por tudo evitar novas picadas. A aplicação do "dum-dum" é comum nos casos relatados nesta reportagem. Um dos moradores que também foi picado, esfrega limão para acabar com a comichão e, segundo afirmou, "resulta".

O mosquito Aedes aegypti, cuja introdução se supõe acidental, foi identificada pela primeira vez no início de Outubro de 2005, pela entomologista do Museu, Drª. Ysabel Margarita Gonçalves, com base em espécimes encontrados próximo da Igreja de Santa Luzia. O "Aedes aegypti" é preto com pequenas riscas brancas no dorso, na cabeça e nas patas. As suas asas são translúcidas e o ruído que produzem é praticamente inaudível ao ser humano. 
No entanto, há quem refira que já viram também mosquitos transparentes e de grande porte, que deixam marcas após a picada. Actualmente, os mosquitos deixaram de ser exclusividade de Santa Luzia. Ninguém os consegue controlar, nem mesmo o tão poderoso "dum-dum". Segundo consta, estes bichinhos bateram asas e já são visíveis noutras áreas, afastadas da zona onde tudo começou há dois anos. O Tribuna foi até ao Lazareto, no Funchal, falar com alguns moradores que nos confirmaram a existência desta praga no local. Encontrámos uma senhora cuja vida tornou-se numa luta diária para tentar eliminar os mosquitos que morderam o seu filho e a sua mãe. 
Esta moradora teve um pouco de sorte porque parece que os "bicharocos" não gostaram dela nem do seu pai, pois foram os únicos elementos da casa que não foram mordidos. "Já tem algum tempo que os mosquitos andam nesta zona", começou por nos contar. A mesma adiantou ao Tribuna que o filho foi mordido por esses mosquitos há um mês, e ainda tem as manchas. "O meu filho acordou com muita comichão nas pernas e coçou-se toda a noite. De manhã, quando acordou mostrou-me as pernas e, realmente, estavam muito vermelhas. Disse que dá muita comichão. Comprei um creme e vou lhe dando para aliviar um pouco", disse. 
"Agora já está passando mais a comichão, mas tem as pernas todas marcadas do joelho para baixo." A sua mãe, com 65 anos de idade, foi também uma das vítimas dos mosquitos. "A minha mãe foi também picada. A perna começou a ficar negra e a inchar muito. Como sofre de diabetes, levámo-la ao hospital para ver o que se passava", contou. "No hospital disseram que foi uma mordidela de mosquito e acho que lhe deram uma injecção. Receitaram um creme e agora está um pouco melhor, mas o vermelhão continua." 
Comparando os dois casos, "engraçado que os mosquitos mordem dos joelhos para baixo". A senhora referiu à nossa reportagem que tem sempre cuidado e mantém agora total vigilância. Limpa sempre o quarto de manhã e fecha a janela. Depois deita um pouco de "dum-dum" para ver se os elimina, para que a família tenha uma noite descansada. A mesma fez questão de sublinhar que "eles (mosquitos) aindam andam nesta zona. Ontem limpei o quarto e vi um mosquito em cima da cama, era transparente mas consegui agarrá-lo. Mostrei a uma vizinha minha e ela disse que eram os tais mosquitos. A minha vizinha do lado também foi mordida pelos mosquitos", afirmou. "Já tinham me dito que os mosquitos eram transparentes ou pretos, mas são tão levezinhos. Há dias, estava a varrer o quintal e consegui pegar num desses mosquitos." 
A senhora desconfia que a permanência dos mosquitos na área onde mora deve-se a um terreno baldio e uma casa abandonada, localizados nas proximidades da sua casa. "Há pessoas que deitam lixo aqui neste terreno abandonado e há uma casa ali atrás que está fechada, que só atrai pulgas e mosquitos. Antigamente, a Câmara deitava remédio de ratos aqui, mas já há muitos anos que não fazem isso", desabafou. 
DESENVOLVIMENTO DO TEMA NO PORTAL DO TRIBUNA DA MADEIRA


----------

